# Shooting a little army man



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

shooting a little army man like we did as kids w/ a bb gun. I surprisingly hit a few time, so figured,"Ill make a vid" lol

the zoom makes it look 5 feet away but its about 15 ft  just for fun


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

LOL, cool but would've been terrible if you had my accuracy, missed, and took out your neighbor's window across the street. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

What worries me is my good neighbor has a big bay window on the front of her house, I cant imagine how much it cost eek



SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, cool but would've been terrible if you had my accuracy, missed, and took out your neighbor's window across the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Little guy never stood a chance. He was brave though, and took it like the little green army man that he was.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> What worries me is my good neighbor has a big bay window on the front of her house, I cant imagine how much it cost eek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 
LOL SteveJ......we have a very large window in our living room, that I shattered when we first moved in, while drilling holes to mount brackets for the blind we were putting up.

That was a $700 window and that was 21 years ago....did not include install.....was a very expensive oooops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

that was a good shot...was that a bb shooter?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Got Bands said:


> that was a good shot...was that a bb shooter?


 yessir thank you! , it was a bb shooter. its got some office bands and small pouch, make a fun little shooter , easy on the shoulder too. its great for .177 1/4 and the 1/2 clay I shoot if Im worried about it getting in the yard Once you cut the bands down , its got enough oomph for targets


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool set up with rubber bands. I haven't really tried rubber bands yet because I have so many feet of 1632 I can't see trying anything else with so many packages of that sitting around.

Cheers


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > What worries me is my good neighbor has a big bay window on the front of her house, I cant imagine how much it cost eek
> ...


 oh gosh , I would be 2K by now I bet, dang windows ,, they ought to make them all slingshot proof


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> shooting a little army man like we did as kids w/ a bb gun. I surprisingly hit a few time, so figured,"Ill make a vid" lol
> 
> the zoom makes it look 5 feet away but its about 15 ft  just for fun


Thanks for the great idea! 





Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

slingshot_toddly said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > shooting a little army man like we did as kids w/ a bb gun. I surprisingly hit a few time, so figured,"Ill make a vid" lol
> ...


Good shot Todd!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> What worries me is my good neighbor has a big bay window on the front of her house, I cant imagine how much it cost eek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lead ammo is for hunting. Steel ammo is for target practice. Clear glass marbles are for shooting bad neighbor's windows - leave no trace behind.

Not that I've ever done such a horrendous thing...

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > What worries me is my good neighbor has a big bay window on the front of her house, I cant imagine how much it cost eek
> ...


 I love marbles for can aerials ,, when I can get out in the open , really launches them if you hit right


----------

